# LAVA HD Attic Antenna



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Ran across this and I am wondering if any of y'all have any experience with this company/antenna.

http://antennadeals.com/HD600.html

Going to be mounted in my attic due to subdivision restrictions and Memphis has a VHF Lo band (CH 5) digital broadcaster which fortunately for me has their transmitter located about 5 miles from me.

Kevin


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> Frequency *470*-890Mhz


It can not receive VHF signals from 30 MHz to 300 MHz ! See Wiki by yourself.


----------

